# penguins



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

AND ELVIS HAS JUST LEFT THE BUILDING

THE PITTSBURGH PENGUINS HAVE WON THE STANLEY CUP IN HOCKEY 2017. BACK TO BACK YEARS!
thats right


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I take it you are a Penguins fan. Congrats. I'm still recovering from last year though. I'm a San Jose Sharks fan.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm not really a penguin guy. Now polar bears are a whole different story! They're so powerful, they could crush skulls! 

I don't actually know if a polar bear can crush skulls.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sorry; I clicked to watch some waddling...(backs out softly).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Back-to-back Stanley Cups is indeed impressive, as is the winning of it five times in, what is it, seventeen seasons?

To be honest, I'm not usually fussed who wins it as long as it isn't the Habs. :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Back-to-back Stanley Cups is indeed impressive, as is the winning of it five times in, what is it, seventeen seasons?
> 
> To be honest, I'm not usually fussed who wins it as long as it isn't the Habs. :lol:


26 seasons. Of course, Jaromir Jagr has been playing for all those years. He's not been with Pittsburgh for a very long time now, but it's remarkable that a player who was a part of those early championships is still active in the NHL.


----------

